# Seed Stitch



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

Is it possible to do a Row 1: K1 P1, Row 2: P1 K1 seed stitch on a Singer or a Brother machine. Both machines have ribbers. If so how.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't have answer for you, but I do have the same question. So I am interested in what other KPers say.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

i would think you need a garter carriage for that but i'm not certain.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not a machine knitter, but would it work if you use an odd number of stitches so that you'd always start with a knit one, whether you're on the right side or wrong side?


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

I think you could do it by transferring the stitches back and forth from the ribber to the main bed and back again on each row. Too much work for me.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Patforster said:


> I think you could do it by transferring the stitches back and forth from the ribber to the main bed and back again on each row. Too much work for me.


Even with a transfer carraige?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This may help you......


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

A Brother transfer carriage will only take stitches from ribber to main bed not the other way round.
A garter carriage is needed to do seed stitch


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Gilly said:


> A Brother transfer carriage will only take stitches from ribber to main bed not the other way round.
> A garter carriage is needed to do seed stitch


If you have seen the Magic Cable patterns (that are done as a tuck stitch) there is a seed stitch pattern done this way. I have done it, and it's hard to tell that it isn't a true seed/moss stitch.

These are some of the magic cable sweaters that I have done.....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64358-1.html


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> This may help you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Busylee said:


> Thank you for the utube site. That was very interesting. I can do this on either of my machines. At least now I know it is possible. But what I'm making is a bunny ear and I actually want the seed stitch to appear the same on both sides. (At least I think I do. hummm) I also went to the site of your sweaters. Beautiful work and the pram blanket was also gorgeous. I have a 940 electronic Brother. Will it allow me to make things as beautiful as your work? I just have to keep trying to stretch my knowledge more. Every time someone posts a picture I wonder why its taking me so long to learn.


Thank you for the compliment.
You have a very nice machine and with a little patience and time can most definitely do the same. Tell yourself "I can do that" and persevere, I am sure that you will get there. Just remember Rome wasn't built in a day. :thumbup:


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

If you don't have a garter carriage then you need to reform the alternate sts manually. Personally I would find it quicker to get my needles out and knit seed st. in front of the TV.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

silversurfer said:


> If you don't have a garter carriage then you need to reform the alternate sts manually. Personally I would find it quicker to get my needles out and knit seed st. in front of the TV.


That's what I am doing now. Most of the work I'm doing on my KM and then the parts I thought I couldn't do I finish by hand. I think I'm going to try the way Susieknitter showed me. Another lesson/method to learn.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe you would need a Garter Carriage.

Rhnda


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

my machine is not a Brother but I can knit seed stitch using the card system. Don't know if that helps you but I actually prefer doing the seed stitch by hand for nicer results.


----------



## benjamina (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Brother 900.
Another way for seed stitch is on main bed only.
Use the 0ne and one and elongate and push in one part and one tuck button.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Google Diana Sullivan and Cynthia Ogden both have lots of great stitches to do on any machine including seed stitch .

Cara 
Sydney
Australia.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Oops forgot Roberta Rose Kelley also lots of great stitches on her videos including seed stitch.

Cara,
Sydney
Australia.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

benjamina said:


> I have a Brother 900.
> Another way for seed stitch is on main bed only.
> Use the 0ne and one and elongate and push in one part and one tuck button.


Sorry I must be a little thick today I don't under stand the "One and one" portion The rest I understand.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

cara said:


> Google Diana Sullivan and Cynthia Ogden both have lots of great stitches to do on any machine including seed stitch .
> 
> Cara
> Sydney
> Australia.


Great will have to try them also.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Busylee said:


> Is it possible to do a Row 1: K1 P1, Row 2: P1 K1 seed stitch on a Singer or a Brother machine. Both machines have ribbers. If so how.


I use a Brother machine. When I do seed stitch, I transfer EOS to the ribber,knit 1 row, then transfer the alternate EOS to the ribber and knit 1 row. Back and forth, back and forth. Once you get the hang of it and do it for as long as I have, it doesn't take that long to do.

You do garter stitch the same way. All the stitches go down to the ribber (except for the 1st one and the last one), knit 1 row, then all the ribber stitches back up to the main bed, knit 1 row....repeat.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

For small projects, I just reform the stitches manually. On larger projects, I use the Garter carriage.
Marge


----------



## benjamina (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said use the Card 1 card


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

benjamina said:


> Sorry, I should have said use the Card 1 card


I tried the Roberta Rose Kelley method and didn't like the looks of it on the Singer machine. Then I went to Diana's site and it appears that she is showing the Card 1 elongated method like you indicated. So next I will try this method. I probably could hand reform each stitch as suggested by Mkdesigner or use the Garter carriage but my carriage is in a different state at the moment. Guess I'll have to keep trying or else hand knit it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

benjamina said:


> I have a Brother 900.
> Another way for seed stitch is on main bed only.
> Use the 0ne and one and elongate and push in one part and one tuck button.


Surprise, surprise. I fiddled around until I got something close enough to look like a mock seed stitch. I used your suggestion of using Punch card #1 and elongated it using the "L" toggle on my Singer. I then cast on 20 stitches and Put the Right Russel lever forward. Probably would be part button R on a Brother. Then I pushed needles 2,4,6,8 etc out to hold and K2, then I pushed needles 1,3,5,7 etc out to hold and K2, I have incorporated Roberta Kelly's method and yours and Dianna and came up with something that I think I'll use. Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Is punch card1 the same design on both Brother and Singer punch cards?

Garter carriages are expensive and only made for Brother, last I knew. 

Maybe Sunny Choi offers one? He's involved in making new Singer machines under name of "Silver-something." - same parts work on Singer brands (Studio, etc.). 
I don't think it was Silver Reed, that's been around a long time.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

helenr1 said:


> Is punch card1 the same design on both Brother and Singer punch cards?
> 
> Garter carriages are expensive and only made for Brother, last I knew.
> 
> ...


Hi helenr1, I have both a Brother and a Singer machine and I have looked at both sets of cards and yes they are the same. 1st row is every other hole is punched and the 2nd row is every other hole is punched but opposite from row 1. 
I found with my Singer that I need to start my pattern on the left side. With Right Russel lever initiated the hold needles stay out with 1st pass and then on 2nd pass they knit back in as they are supposed to according to Russel levers rules. It doesn't seed stitch on both sides of the garment as Roberta Kelly demonstrates but it puts a 2 stitch design on the opposite side which I found acceptable.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you so much, Busylee. 
(BTW - I'm sorry - I think I addressed you as "Busybee" in another post, can't remember which post it was.)

I will be trying that seed stitch method today!

The only time that seed stitch on both sides is important to me is for borders that show both sides, or more often, a few edge seed stitches to keep the piece from curling. 

Helen


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

You are welcome. No worries about the "handle" name. We are lucky to be able to call for help here and get so many good responses. Best of luck with your new seed stitch.


----------

